# Who is going to Hickory?



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems like there is going to be a fairly decent presence of large scale folks at the narrow gauge convention in Hickory next month. Who is going?

I will be there on September 8 and 9.

Mike


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there the 7th through the 10th.

Doc


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

7-10 for me. My first model related convention since the Nat Garden Railway Convention in 1992.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be at Jims on the home layout tour... but at $100 plus to goto the show... thats why I will not be there even if it is 45 min ride from the house. Convention open house at JIM'S is Friday and the local club open house/swap meet saturday the 10th.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there 7-10. 
I just noticed on the NG convention website that daily passes will be available at the door. 
Geoff


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Saw that too... $35 a day....


----------

